

Hope I'm doing this right - maxerickson
https://medium.com/p/d0b32422b05

======
maxerickson
HN won't accept the title on the page, but the author described the post using
"hope I'm doing this right" when linking to it.

------
smoyer
It's pretty hard to tell "right" static from "wrong" static.

